# Levamisole hydrochloride



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi all.

Can anyone please post their experiences on the use of levamisole hydrochloride? How much did you dose and what fish did you treat for this? Was there quite an improvement? I need some more information on the actual dosage so I can update as well the "List of Medicines" thread for our reference.

I'm at the moment treating a skinny clown loach and the Raphael catfish (just as a precaution) with levamisole and treated 100 mg for a 5 gallons after misreading the recommended dosage.:evil: Recommended dosage is 2 mg per liter for loaches. Though overdosage can sometimes kill a fish, I have not noticed any adverse effects that happen on the health of the two fish. Hopefully, as the treatment continues, their health will improve and they will eventually be able to eat a lot.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Ok. So for an update, the overdose did not cause any negative effects on the fish.:dunno: I'm on the second stage treatment now and the next will be done four days from now.

As levamisole is said not to cause harm on the biofiltration, it may be considered safe to treat your fish in the main community as part of deworming procedure.

I would suggest that all new incoming fish should be quarantined and if at all possible, treated with levamisole as a precaution against all possible internal parasites which are quite difficult to treat.

Praziquantel-tapeworms
Metronidazole-flagellates; not effective against nematodes which is the most probable culprit for chronic skinny disease among loaches


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Update: I finally lost the clown loach. It appeared more emaciated than before. I guess it was too late to act on it.

There is still an ongoing debate on the recommended dosage.:? There is a claim 2 mg per liter is rather too low and should be increased without the fish showing any negative effects in its reaction to such medication. I had use 5 mg per liter and the clown loach had not appeared acting unusually at all.

Anyone interested to know the side effects:
nervous system problems (confusion or loss of consciousness, extreme fatigue, memory loss, muscle weakness, numbness or tingling; seizure, speech disturbances).

Edit: Levamisole hydrochloride is light-sensitive so treatment should be done in darkened tank. Turn off lights and UV sterilizers. Store the product in containers where light cannot penetrate.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Update: It seems the Raphael catfish has regained his appetite and is now eating well.:welldone:

I _highly_ recommend using this medicine for all incoming fish as a preventive measure against _possible_ nematodes.


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Lupin said:


> I _highly_ recommend using this medicine for all incoming fish as a preventive measure against _possible_ nematodes.


Please keep in mind that not all fish are able to tolerate all medications. To suggest one med be used as a preventive on all fish is very dangerous. Before using any medication please make sure the fish you are treating are able to withstand it, and that the water quality is optimal. Many medications will give an adverse (negative) reaction and can be lethal if there is ANY amount of ammonia or nitrite, or if nitrate is over 60.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

bettababy said:


> Please keep in mind that not all fish are able to tolerate all medications. To suggest one med be used as a preventive on all fish is very dangerous. Before using any medication please make sure the fish you are treating are able to withstand it, and that the water quality is optimal. Many medications will give an adverse (negative) reaction and can be lethal if there is ANY amount of ammonia or nitrite, or if nitrate is over 60.


Thanks for the input, Dawn.


----------

